# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Shoqja sheh endra me mua

## Elos

Pershendetje anetare, 

kam nje shoqe te cilen e njoh prej 5 vitesh por kam gati 1 vit e pak qe kam shume shume muhabet me te, cdo dite, takohemi dy-tre here ne jave, kemi shume biseda online dhe ne telefon. Ajo eshte e lidhur me nje djale por nuk i di marrdheniet midis tyre. 

Sic ua permenda me lart, ka komunikim te shpeshte me mua, para disa ditesh, me mori ne telefon dhe pas nje bisede rreth 1 ore, me tha qe kishte pare nje enderr me mua ne erresire prane bregdetit edhe ne momentin qe u takua me mua duke u puthur ne faqe, une fillova ta puthja ate tek gusha! Kjo eshte endra sipas saj. Ajo eshte nje vajze shume e mire, cdo gje per te e kam me pasterti dhe jo me hile, me dhimbset goxha si vajze dhe e kam shume xhan. Shpesh here, e shoqeroj te premteve nga shkolla ne shpi ose nga shpia ne shkolle pasi eshte studente ne tirane por nuk banon ne tirane dhe une e shoqeroj me makine, jo per ndonje arsye te vecante vetem se e kam shume xhan dhe e ndjej ta bej.  Nuk e di nese u shpreha qarte. 
Ne momentin qe po ma thonte kete endren, dukej shume shume e qete kur fliste dhe edhe vete u habita sepse nuk e kisha pare ndonjehere ashtu. 

Mbreme me tha qe mos me ki shume xhan sepse do te shtohet ajo pjesa e xhan-it qe ke me mua edhe do te ndihesh keq me vone, ndoshta kete e ka thene ngaqe ka pare endren qe do shpjegoj me poshte por as vete se di.
Mbreme me mori ne telefon nga ora 23.30, dhe filluam te flisnim. Shpesh here thonte gjera kshu provokuese si psh. He ke fol me ndonje goce keto kohe etj, pastaj une gjithmone u pergjigjesha. I them ndonjehere PUC si me shaka edhe ajo tha qe mua me puthja ne gjithe vendet edhe une prape e lashe si mhb. 

Pastaj filloi duke me thene qe kam dicka shume te cuditshme me ty, i thashe pa he njehere. Filloi duke me thene se kishte pare nje enderr tjeter me mua, me hot se ajo qe kishte pare. Une u habita serish. Filloi te me tregonte endren sikur isha une tek krevati i saj edhe e kisha shtrire ate siper meje me duar te kryqezuara e po me putheshim ne buze.  

U habita akoma me shume, nuk eshte se i komandojme ne endrat por thjeshte endrat nuk te shfaqen kot ne shumicen e rasteve, edhe une e kam pas pare me pare ne enderr kete por nuk kam lene shkas qe ta kuptoje dhe as nuk ia kam treguar. 
Njehere te vetme me ka perqafuar dhe pas atij perqafimi me tha qe fillova te ndihem shume e sigurte dhe e mbrojtur ne krahet e tu.  Kohet e fundit, ka filluar duke bere disa veprime qe nuk po e kuptoj as vete, a e kam shoqe apo te dashur. Flasim me njeri tjetrin lloj lloj muhabetesh, komplimentojme shume njeri tjetrin, me ka shume xhan, ama kur vjen puna duke u nxehur sa me shume, me permend te dashurin e saj! E permend qe flasim shume, ajo eshte shume e cuditshme ose ndoshta eshte normale me veten e saj por une se kam pare ndonjehere ashtu. Mendoj se mund tkete ndonje gje e po me pret mua.

Personalisht nuk po e arrij te kuptoj cpo ndodh midis nesh, a ka dikush nga ju ndonje mendim rreth kesaj ? Pa ofenduar njeri dhe duke dhene mendime te arsyetushme.

Faleminderit

----------


## Vinjol

Kontrollojini  njihere  zemrat  tuaja  se mos  gjeni  ndonji cope te perbashket  
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elos

Vinjol, mire e ke ti, duhet te pyesim njeri tjetrin :P  :ngerdheshje:

----------

martini1984 (29-03-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Paska par enderr te keqe shoqja,qenka pak e merakosur nga problemi qe ka. Paska hall,kerkon mbeshteje. 
Situata qenka e nxehte. Kur shikon zjarr dhe puthje ne enderr eshte haber qeverie.

----------

I G B (11-04-2016)

----------


## Vinjol

Ore   enderra  jane Ben  vaki  dhe sdalin  :P

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Endrra do dali se shoqja ja ka kerkuar direkt,qe ti shpegoje endrren.

----------

martini1984 (30-03-2016)

----------


## martini1984

> Vinjol, mire e ke ti, duhet te pyesim njeri tjetrin :P


Pash neren,ka e fitoni ket zgjuarsi juve???
Noten.

----------


## Elos

> Ore   enderra  jane Ben  vaki  dhe sdalin  :P


Respekte, endra doli dhe u realizua para dy oresh  :ngerdheshje:  
Tani avash avash do i plotesojme endren tjeter :P  :ngerdheshje: 

Respekte

Tani e kuptova se cfare kishte ne te vertete me mua  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Amon  mer cun se na prishe gjakun, shyqyr njeher qe u realizua endrra e pare. Imagjino ta kishte par me hot endrren kjo vajza cdo kishit ber ju  :perqeshje: 
Ne fakt pa kaluar tek endrrat une do te kisha sugjeruar ti qendroje larg per 1 jave ose dicka me teper dhe nese nuk do ia kishe dal dot atehere kjo do te bente ty te kuptoje se kete vajzen e kishe dicka me shume se xhan, e kishe edhe shpirt  :sarkastik:  
Ndersa vajza do kishte kuptuar qe i dashuri i saj aktual duhej zevendesuar me djalin e endrrave menjehere.

----------


## Elos

> Amon  mer cun se na prishe gjakun, shyqyr njeher qe u realizua endrra e pare. Imagjino ta kishte par me hot endrren kjo vajza cdo kishit ber ju 
> Ne fakt pa kaluar tek endrrat une do te kisha sugjeruar ti qendroje larg per 1 jave ose dicka me teper dhe nese nuk do ia kishe dal dot atehere kjo do te bente ty te kuptoje se kete vajzen e kishe dicka me shume se xhan, e kishe edhe shpirt  
> Ndersa vajza do kishte kuptuar qe i dashuri i saj aktual duhej zevendesuar me djalin e endrrave menjehere.


Hahah faleminderit per merakun por po ia realizova endren e pare, te dyten tani avash avash, kete jave :P. Ps. Ishalla nuk po sheh me sepse do ngel duke plotesu endra :P 
Te kuptova shume mire, nje nate isha duke pire e me tha hajde rri me mua se sa te rrish atje kur shkova atje poshte tek pallati ku banon, kishte nje fytyre qe se kisha pare kurre me pare, normalisht ishte shume e merzitur dhe filloji duke me pare ne sy e duke me perqafuar e puc puc ke faqja ( njehere qe piva, ma ngeci nfyt :P), plasi morali njehere pastaj u realizua endra :P. 

Une e njoh shume mire veten time edhe e di ckam per te, por cuditerisht cfare i shpreh une asaj, me thote kete doja te thoja edhe une ty. Cuditerisht, tani jo por me duket se kemi te njejtin qellim :P. Nejse avash avash sepse punet e mira keshtu behen :P. Ndoshta tashme e ka kuptuar ate qe thua ti, por pret kohen qe te avancojne gjerat ne lidhje me mua.  :buzeqeshje:  

Lets Hope! 

Endra paci edhe ju, edhe i realizofshit te gjitha  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## martini1984

> Endrra do dali se shoqja ja ka kerkuar direkt,qe ti shpegoje endrren.


Dava femrash ****....sa humor kare!!!

----------


## Elos

Pershendetje, mund ta mbyllni temen  :buzeqeshje:  
Me shoqen u lidha tashme, po mbushet java. Gjithe te mirat ^_^  :buzeqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Je lidhur mir,mir fare,apo te presim e mos ta mbyllim temen ? Se nuk i dihet,mos na del qe shoqja shef nai onderr te keqe me mashkull,edhe duhet me rihap temen.

----------

Elos (10-04-2016),I G B (11-04-2016)

----------


## Vinjol

> Pershendetje, mund ta mbyllni temen  
> Me shoqen u lidha tashme, po mbushet java. Gjithe te mirat ^_^


E  E shef a  se shef   :ngerdheshje:  Degjo  7 a  8  e bej  si  di  vete  :ngerdheshje:  
hajde tani   oburra  mos te shof  qe shkrun me budallalliqe

----------

Elos (10-04-2016)

----------


## Elos

> E  E shef a  se shef   Degjo  7 a  8  e bej  si  di  vete  
> hajde tani   oburra  mos te shof  qe shkrun me budallalliqe


Hahahah  :llafazan:   :Gjoja:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elos

Nuk sheh me jo, aq donte me pa :P

----------


## Neteorm

Elos ti e di me mire se kushdo pergjigjen dhe cfare kerkon,behu djale i zgjuar e beje per vete.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elos

> Elos ti e di me mire se kushdo pergjigjen dhe cfare kerkon,behu djale i zgjuar e beje per vete.


Vllai faleminderit, kam nje jave qe jam lidhur me vajzen ne fjale dhe po shkon shume mire.  :buzeqeshje:  
Faleminderit

----------

martini1984 (12-04-2016)

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Ka lezet keshtu, bravo shoku edhe Zoti ju shtofte enderrimet e bukura per njeri-tjetrin!
Se mos ben dasem dhe bo vaki s'na fton 😋

----------

Elos (12-04-2016)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

D.m.th, tema mundet te mbyllet perkohesisht, se endrra paska dal per mire,nuk paskemi nai lajm te keq qeverie dhe as humje tenderash.

----------

Elos (12-04-2016)

----------

